

Three Problems with Scrum - adamfeber
http://blog.assembla.com/assemblablog/tabid/12618/bid/79430/3-Problems-with-Scrum.aspx

======
willvarfar
Noooo the real problem with scrum is said by Rich Hickey is this talk:

<http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Simple-Made-Easy>

(Especially 17:50 in, where he jokes at scrum, but do watch the _whole_ thing
its great)

